# IN SICILIA FA TROPPO CALDO



## Rose1994 (28 Settembre 2021)

Qui abbiamo ancora 30 gradi e una umidità pazzesca ditemi voi se è normale questo tempo di m***a a settembre. Io sono esaurita non ne posso più. 
e non dite vai al mare perché non ho tempo e le ferie sono finite. 
Qualcosa a livello climatico è sicuramente successo comunque,io sono allibita. Okay che è una terra calda ma ANCHE BASTA.
Da voi invece? Si respira? Ho voglia di ossigeno.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Settembre 2021)

Guarda se vuoi facciamo cambio immediatamente!!!!
Adesso butto il costume in valigia e arrivo...
Io amo il caldo...
E onestamente ...hai vita più facile...il bucato si asciuga in un attimo 
Ho colleghi siciliani che quando li sento  (fin troppo spesso)... effettivamente si lamentano un po'del troppo caldo...ma essendo il ns un lavoro su turni....loro vanno praticamente sempre al mare (vivono tutti in città sul mare)...


----------



## Cattivik (28 Settembre 2021)

... in sicilia fa troppo di tutto...

Terra che ho visitato una sola volta ma che mi ha affascinato e catturato... è troppo di tutto sia nel bene che nel male... ma come detto troppo affascinante...

Cattivik

P.S.... non ci sono più le mezze stagioni...


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qui abbiamo ancora 30 gradi e una umidità pazzesca ditemi voi se è normale questo tempo di m***a a settembre. Io sono esaurita non ne posso più.
> e non dite vai al mare perché non ho tempo e le ferie sono finite.
> Qualcosa a livello climatico è sicuramente successo comunque,io sono allibita. Okay che è una terra calda ma ANCHE BASTA.
> Da voi invece? Si respira? Ho voglia di ossigeno.


a me risulta che a settembre in Sicilia abbia sempre fatto caldo.    spesso anche ad ottobre.   poi se vuoi, c'è un traghetto in partenza per le Svalbard


----------



## Rose1994 (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me risulta che a settembre in Sicilia abbia sempre fatto caldo.    spesso anche ad ottobre.   poi se vuoi, c'è un traghetto in partenza per le Svalbard


No no ma in questo modo disumano no!


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

passerà


----------



## Vera (28 Settembre 2021)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Qui abbiamo ancora 30 gradi e una umidità pazzesca ditemi voi se è normale questo tempo di m***a a settembre. Io sono esaurita non ne posso più.
> e non dite vai al mare perché non ho tempo e le ferie sono finite.
> Qualcosa a livello climatico è sicuramente successo comunque,io sono allibita. Okay che è una terra calda ma ANCHE BASTA.
> Da voi invece? Si respira? Ho voglia di ossigeno.


Qui 26°. Io ci metto la firma per avere questo clima tutto l'anno.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me risulta che a settembre in Sicilia abbia sempre fatto caldo.    spesso anche ad ottobre.   poi se vuoi, c'è un traghetto in partenza per le Svalbard


Del resto vent’anni sono un tempo adeguato per fare statistiche


----------



## perplesso (28 Settembre 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Del resto vent’anni sono un tempo adeguato per fare statistiche


che in Sicilia faccia caldo a settembre è perlomeno dai tempi di Annibale che lo sappiamo


----------



## MariLea (29 Settembre 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me risulta che a settembre in Sicilia abbia sempre fatto caldo.    spesso anche ad ottobre.   poi se vuoi, c'è un traghetto in partenza per le Svalbard


Esattamente
Sono in Sicilia, andata a vedere e 27° nella stanza esposta a sud (dove batte il sole tutto il pomeriggio)


----------

